# E620 huawei in <NEC uPD 9210 USB controller> No Longer Works After 7.2 to 8.0REL



## thavinci (Apr 5, 2010)

Good Day.

I am really hopying someone can assist me here.

I have a E620 Huawei PCMCIA 3G card in a PCMCIA-TO-PCI Converter in a Freebsd server for a sms server i run.

Now it used to run without issues, however since the change over from 7.2 to 8.0REL it no longer works and there are no entries under /dev/cuaux and so forth.

It would be MUCH appreciated if i coulnd be rescued here!

Here is some info:


```
real memory  = 6442450944 (6144 MB)
avail memory = 6119706624 (5836 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  DP35DP  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <INTEL DP35DP> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pci0: <simple comms> at device 3.0 (no driver attached)
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 6.9.14> port 0x4400-0x441f mem 0xe8300000-0xe831ffff,0xe8320000-0xe8320fff irq 20 at device 25.0 on pci0
em0: Using MSI interrupt
em0: [FILTER]
em0: Ethernet address: 00:1c:c0:19:0b:63
uhci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x40e0-0x40ff irq 18 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: LegSup = 0x0f00
usbus0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x40c0-0x40df irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
uhci1: LegSup = 0x0f00
usbus1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x40a0-0x40bf irq 17 at device 26.2 on pci0
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
uhci2: LegSup = 0x0f00
usbus2: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci2
ehci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xe8321c00-0xe8321fff irq 17 at device 26.7 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.1 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
atapci0: <Marvell 88SX6101 UDMA133 controller> port 0x3018-0x301f,0x3024-0x3027,0x3010-0x3017,0x3020-0x3023,0x3000-0x300f mem 0xe8200000-0xe82001ff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.2 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
atapci1: <JMicron JMB363 SATA300 controller> port 0x2018-0x201f,0x2024-0x2027,0x2010-0x2017,0x2020-0x2023,0x2000-0x200f mem 0xe8100000-0xe8101fff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci4
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: AHCI called from vendor specific driver
atapci1: AHCI v1.00 controller with 2 3Gbps ports, PM supported
ata3: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata3: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 2> on atapci1
ata5: [ITHREAD]
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.3 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.4 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
uhci3: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x4080-0x409f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
uhci3: LegSup = 0x0f00
usbus4: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci3
uhci4: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x4060-0x407f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci4: [ITHREAD]
uhci4: LegSup = 0x0f00
usbus5: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci4
uhci5: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x4040-0x405f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci5: [ITHREAD]
uhci5: LegSup = 0x0f00
usbus6: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> on uhci5
ehci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xe8321800-0xe8321bff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus7: EHCI version 1.0
usbus7: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
re0: <RealTek 8169/8169S/8169SB(L)/8110S/8110SB(L) Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x1400-0x14ff mem 0xe8041000-0xe80410ff irq 21 at device 0.0 on pci7
re0: Chip rev. 0x04000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211B media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
re0: Ethernet address: 00:13:f7:1a:a0:e7
re0: [FILTER]
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1800-0x187f mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff,0xe8000000-0xe803ffff at device 1.0 on pci7
cbb0: <RF5C475 PCI-CardBus Bridge> mem 0xe8040000-0xe8040fff at device 2.0 on pci7
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
cbb0: [FILTER]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci2: <Intel ICH9 SATA300 controller> port 0x4428-0x442f,0x4434-0x4437,0x4420-0x4427,0x4430-0x4433,0x4020-0x403f mem 0xe8321000-0xe83217ff irq 21 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci2: [ITHREAD]
atapci2: AHCI called from vendor specific driver
atapci2: AHCI v1.20 controller with 6 3Gbps ports, PM supported
ata6: <ATA channel 0> on atapci2
ata6: [ITHREAD]
ata7: <ATA channel 1> on atapci2
ata7: [ITHREAD]
ata8: <ATA channel 2> on atapci2
ata8: [ITHREAD]
ata9: <ATA channel 3> on atapci2
ata9: [ITHREAD]
ata10: <ATA channel 4> on atapci2
ata10: [ITHREAD]
ata11: <ATA channel 5> on atapci2
ata11: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71,0x74-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xca800-0xcd7ff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
uart1: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on isa0
uart1: [FILTER]
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ipfw2 (+ipv6) initialized, divert enabled, nat enabled, rule-based forwarding enabled, default to deny, logging disabled
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus7: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ad4: 114472MB <Seagate ST3120026A 3.06> at ata2-master UDMA100
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <Intel> at usbus5
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <Intel> at usbus6
uhub6: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
ugen7.1: <Intel> at usbus7
uhub7: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus7
acd0: DVDROM <HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8164B/0L06> at ata2-slave UDMA33
ad6: 152627MB <WDC WD1600BEVS-60RST0 04.01G04> at ata3-master SATA150
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ohci0: <NEC uPD 9210 USB controller> mem 0xde7ad000-0xde7adfff irq 18 at device 0.0 on cardbus0
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ad12: 1430799MB <Seagate ST31500341AS CC1H> at ata6-master SATA300
usbus8: reset timeout
ohci0: USB init failed
device_attach: ohci0 attach returned 6
ohci1: <NEC uPD 9210 USB controller> mem 0xde7ad000-0xde7adfff irq 18 at device 0.1 on cardbus0
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
ad14: 1430799MB <Seagate ST31500341AS CC1H> at ata7-master SATA300
ad16: 1430799MB <Seagate ST31500341AS CC1H> at ata8-master SATA300
ad18: 1430799MB <WDC WD15EADS-00R6B0 01.00A01> at ata9-master SATA300
usbus8: reset timeout
ohci1: USB init failed
device_attach: ohci1 attach returned 6
ad20: 1430799MB <WDC WD15EARS-00S8B1 80.00A80> at ata10-master SATA300
ad22: 1430799MB <Seagate ST31500341AS CC1H> at ata11-master SATA300
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Root mount waiting for: usbus7 usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus7 usbus3
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub7: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x13ba> at usbus2
ukbd0: <vendor 0x13ba Generic USB K/B, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.01, addr 2> on usbus2
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0: <vendor 0x13ba Generic USB K/B, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.01, addr 2> on usbus2
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=1
 
 
ZFS filesystem version 13
ZFS storage pool version 13
em0: link state changed to UP
acd0: FAILURE - ATA_IDENTIFY status=51<READY,DSC,ERROR> error=4<ABORTED> LBA=0
```


----------



## thavinci (Apr 5, 2010)

Some More info:


```
uname -a
FreeBSD gw2.thavinci.za.net 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #1: Mon Apr  5 14:28:23 SAST 2010     
[email]thavinci@gw2.thavinci.za.net[/email]:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/thavinci  amd64
```

And Kernel Extra Confs...


```
device          ucom            # Generic com ttys
device          umodem          # USB modem support
device          u3g             # USB-based 3G modems (Option, Huawei, Sierra)
```


----------



## davidgurvich (Apr 5, 2010)

Does this have anything to do with the wlan change in 8.0?  The wireless system requires the creation of a wlan interface first, then configuration of that wlan.


----------



## thavinci (Apr 5, 2010)

Dont think so as this isn't wlan at all, it's a 3G modem that is used to send sms'es.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 5, 2010)

You may want to check that *all* of the usb 8.0 kernel
modules (ko's) are loaded... I think a third was added IIRC
or something similar.
Maybe peruse the "Release Notes" from freebsd.org..


----------



## thavinci (Apr 5, 2010)

Iirc?


----------



## thavinci (Apr 5, 2010)

Didn't find anything interesting unless im missing it...

Also Correction previous version was 7.1 not 7.2


----------



## thavinci (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok i might be entirely wrong here but i think maby issues lies with 
	
	



```
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
```
 driver.

I have tried replacing the 3G card with other pcmcia cards and that causes worse off results!
Kernel Panic page fault with cbbo listed as reason.


----------



## thavinci (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok so i must be wrong there because i plugged in my HTC P4350 (Herald) into an available port and was presented with....


```
ugen0.2: <HTC> at usbus0
uipaq0: <HTC Generic RNDIS, class 239/1, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
device_attach: uipaq0 attach returned 6
uipaq0: <HTC Generic RNDIS, class 239/1, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
device_attach: uipaq0 attach returned 6
```

Looks like same attach errors....


----------



## thavinci (Apr 6, 2010)

Here is another that suceeded...


```
ugen4.2: <Motorola Inc.> at usbus4
umodem0: <Motorola Communication Interface> on usbus4
umodem0: data interface 1, has CM over data, has no break
```

So Now i have no idea where fault lies...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 6, 2010)

I was referring to 

```
kldload ehci
```
if that returns "file exists"
my post is irrelevant probably, though you'd want
to check for the other two usb ko's also.  IIRC
(if I recall correctly...) there are three.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2010)

@thavinci, get acquainted with 
	
	



```
tags for system output instead of [quote] tags.
[url=http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816]Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums[/url].
```


----------



## thavinci (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok...


```
[root@e-soul /home/thavinci]# kldload ehci
kldload: can't load ehci: File exists
[root@e-soul /home/thavinci]# kldload ohci
kldload: can't load ohci: File exists
```

Don't know of third... :>


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 6, 2010)

ehci, ohci,
others (usb, slhci, usb, ums ) are/were
mentioned in /usr/src/UPDATING  (total: 6).  No
time to check which if any are obsolete.
You may also want to check libmap.conf and
loader.conf entries for the above or lack of same,
and whether or not you have /usr/ports/devel/libusb
installed when it should not be...
......
Irrelevant if it is a bug somewhere, of course...


----------



## thavinci (Apr 6, 2010)

*Issues with FreeBSD8 USB Stack?*

Ok...

Here Goes..


```
[root@e-soul /home/thavinci]# kldload usb
kldload: can't load usb: File exists
[root@e-soul /home/thavinci]# kldload slhci
kldload: can't load slhci: No such file or directory
[root@e-soul /home/thavinci]# kldload ums
kldload: can't load ums: File exists
[root@e-soul /home/thavinci]#
```

and


```
[root@e-soul /home/thavinci]# pkg_info | grep libusb
[root@e-soul /home/thavinci]#
```

and


```
[root@e-soul /home/thavinci]# cat /boot/loader.conf
autoboot_delay="1"
aio_load="YES"
```

And i cannot find libmap.conf.

I did notive following in UPDATING file..


```
20090223:
        The new USB2 stack has now been permanently moved in and all kernel and
        module names reverted to their previous values (eg, usb, ehci, ohci,
        ums, ...).  The old usb stack can be compiled in by prefixing the name
        with the letter 'o', the old usb modules have been removed.
        Updating entry 20090216 for xorg and 20090215 for libmap may still
        apply.
```

could the move to the new stack have anything to do with this? And If So How can i revert and what are the repercussions?

Thank you for the assistance thus far..


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 6, 2010)

There is a long "release notes" also for v8.  
If you check every noun herein relevant (u3g etc) within
it, it may turn up a clue, maybe not...


----------



## thavinci (Apr 10, 2010)

*Off Too Linux*

Didn't find anything except that the new u3g driver inst needed for my hardware.

Looks like if by monday i can't get any info im off to Linux CentOS, cannot afford the downtime anymore.
Thanks for help, those that did try. :>


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 11, 2010)

```
cd /boot/kernel
ls -lac | grep usb
```
I've sometimes scanned each name in that
directory to solve things.
I just saw three others not mentioned with the
above commands maybe... or if your v8 is more
recent than the one here, you may see more relevant
file names scanning the entire list.
Could be just a remote possibility though.


----------



## imp@ (Apr 13, 2010)

So the ohci attach failed.  Do you have a dmesg from the working 7.2R system?  This may be a bug in the resource allocation for cardbus bridges...


----------



## thavinci (Apr 28, 2010)

Unfortunately i do not, but i can say that it's not the cardbus in particular because the HTC phone i plugged directly into USB also presented me with this similar behavior.

I have since moved this role over to Linux and working like a charm with same hardware.
In the interim however i did get an additional Vodaphone 3G card and it too gives same results.


```
ohci0: <NEC uPD 9210 USB controller> mem 0xde7ad000-0xde7adfff irq 18 at device 0.0 on cardbus0
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus8: reset timeout
ohci0: USB init failed
device_attach: ohci0 attach returned 6
ohci1: <NEC uPD 9210 USB controller> mem 0xde7ad000-0xde7adfff irq 18 at device 0.1 on cardbus0
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus8: reset timeout
ohci1: USB init failed
device_attach: ohci1 attach returned 6
ugen4.2: <vendor 0x0fe6> at usbus4
ugen4.2: <vendor 0x0fe6> at usbus4 (disconnected)
```


----------

